
Show HN: Member – Fully Decentralized Bitcoin Based Reddit Using Memo Protocol - FreeTrade
https://github.com/memberapp/server
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Cool project! Just curious, is the name inspired by South Park's memberberries
or something else?

~~~
FreeTrade
Never heard of memberberries! Memo is the protocol, so the 'mem' comes from
there - Member is because the platform has more of a focus on the users rather
than the content.

